# Hiding places



## Beth007007 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi I already have a thread but just wondered if anyone had any input on this.
If you where going to hide a strip of Viagra, where would you hide it ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Viagra comes in strips?


----------



## Beth007007 (Feb 5, 2016)

In the UK yes a blister pack.


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

best places to hide things

- inside a dropped ceiling
- inside a tool box in the garage
- in a hole in the ground covered by a rock
- inside a shoe thrown in the back of a closet
- under insulation in an attic


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

In my belly


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The fairer and better question is: Why would any self-respecting person ever want to hide it?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

does he have home office or work office ?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

At the job
Coat pocket
Suitcase/bag
Under vehicle seat
In plain sight
In a dvd/cd case
garage


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Beth007007 said:


> Hi I already have a thread but just wondered if anyone had any input on this.
> If you where going to hide a strip of Viagra, where would you hide it ?
> Thanks in advance.


<Puts on cheater hat>

Assuming that she isn't married, probably at my girlfriend's house.

Otherwise probably in my vehicle or _maybe_ in my desk at work.

And I haven't even gotten creative yet.

<Takes off cheater hat, burns it>


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Look in the pez dispenser on the nightstand

But really, I keep christmas gifts in my office or car trunk/boot


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

glove compartment.


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

stephscarlett said:


> glove compartment.


Yeah who would look in a glove compartment?


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Mix them in an old pill bottle. We've got tons of old medications.

In a cup at the back of a little used cabinet.

In a sock in my drawer.

Hollowed out book.

In an old bill folder.

In a ball of tin foil haphazardly in my closet.

In a musical instrument case.

In a vase or jar or something similar that doesn't move and has been there a long time

As a man I could hide it in the stereo equipment, tools or weights / exercise equipment.

Ultimately someplace close enough to have access without drawing suspicion.

This is fun.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

dash74 said:


> Look in the pez dispenser on the nightstand
> 
> But really, I keep christmas gifts in my office or car trunk/boot


I second the trunk of the car, check under the carpeting or the spare tire compartment.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Hollowed out book.


Is that you Andy


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Beth007007 said:


> In the UK yes a blister pack.


CD or DVD case, an old VHS tape case, on a bookcase behind or between some books. 

Maybe hidden inside another packet of tablets?

Laptop bag or briefcase.

Or carried in a wallet, so not hidden at home at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

when would he need to access them? are you thinking he takes one before heading out to see an affair partner?

or before activity with you (to hide that he needs help)? how frequently?

if #1, then anywhere that he wouldn't look suspicious being as he prepares to leave. Around the computer desk, coat closet, car console, etc. It wouldn't be somewhere it'd look odd to go to, like a garden shed, or basement storage area.

place a VAR to see if you can hear drawers opening, tool boxes being accessed, etc. I'd say a hidden camera, but those are tough to place without being found.

could you find the prescription instead? check online pharmacy records for your store you use. Or do you know he has them, and you just want a count of how many he's using?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

In order to answer this question I need to understand why the hiding. Hiding because ED has made marriage asexual, wife is against recharging the gun? Hiding because Wife counts pills and you are using them elsewhere? Hiding because wife is (somehow) unaware of ED? Or hiding it to keep it out of unauthorized hands?

Personally the only meds I hide are in the gun safe. To keep them from Curious hands. My Metformin (generic for Glucophage) I keep on the kitchen table, because it has a side effect of diarrhea, especially the first time you take it. I figure one "experiment" with that will cure Curiosity.

****Checked other thread**** You are up against a master hider. He is secretive by habit, with everything. Except his pockets. :scratchhead:


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there a space / room where you would generally not be in? For example maybe he has a work shop in the cellar or garage. Does he garden and store stuff in a shed. I would look for a space he feels you wouldn't be in generally.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was a teen and just a little bit of a pothead, I used to hide my stash in the shower curtain rod. Quite successfully, too.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GTdad said:


> When I was a teen and just a little bit of a pothead, I used to hide my stash in the shower curtain rod. Quite successfully, too.


Wow, that is a brilliant hiding place. I must have been too much of a pothead because I wouldn't have ever thought of that. I normally have a great memory but every time I've tried to purposely hide something I lose it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Taped against the underside of the surface above a top drawer (desk, dresser, nightstand, etc.) I had a boss that kept his gun there at work.


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

In the pocket of a never worn jacket in the back of my closet, in the pocket of a jacket I always wear- depends on how frequently I need to access it
at work in my filing cabinet
under my side table beside my bed
under the mattress

I have found H's stuff
in his garage
in a toolbox
in his tax files
in his wallet
in an old pair of coveralls pocket

And now I have lots more places to look for things….


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

With the context of your other thread, I'd wager if you're going to find them at all, they'll be in the car (center console, in the ashtray if he doesn't smoke, under seat, in a coat or glove, etc

I don't remember getting the feeling he was an expert at hiding, and things like Viagra are something you want to be handy, so you can take them when the moment strikes. 

People tend to get lazy, and overconfident, so I'd check the low-hanging fruit before going on a deep-sea expedition to try to find it.


----------



## Beth007007 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow a massive thank you to everyone's contribution.
Searched high and low none to be found. The car will be next on the agenda. Stressful though kept thinking I was going to get caught looking lol Its my house aswell.


----------



## Rubicon (Jan 13, 2014)

I could never hide things from my parents so I got an apartment Hid things there until I bought a house. Now everything is there.

Seriously, I hear jail inmates are success at hiding things in their rectum.....

The problem with this question is that it is like asking how long a piece of rope is without showing us the rope.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep mine behind a small thick book on a bookshelf with 50+ books on it. You don't want to store it in a garage or car because of temperature extremes that can lower the effectiveness of the pills.

I do like the suggestion to mix it with old meds or put it in an old medicine bottle. Although I'm pretty sure that's technically illegal. Prescription drugs must be stored in their original containers.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive took notes when I need to use these places in a few years

Good luck Beth with the hunt


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

In a crumpled Kleenex in the pocket of the driver's side door
In a sock in his gym bag (one that looks as if it's been pulled off and half rolled upon itself)
taped under the seat
Depending on the year/make of his vehicle, there are even spaces under the hood where a container could rest
It' also not that difficult to pull off the inside door panel
tackle box, tool box
in a bottle of Tylenol
the possibilities are endless


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Could also put it up the poop chute. Nobody ever looks there.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I hide items under my socks/underwear and sometimes in the very rear of a bathroom drawer. I also hide stuff in shoes that I never wear.


----------



## nullrollz (Nov 15, 2014)

If It were something I truly wanted hidden, I'd hide it in (one of my) my computer case(s). Most people can't even open the things.

Beyond that, some cabinets have spacers in-between them. You can get at them from above the cabinet. E.g. my kitchen cabinets, above the sink, there's a spacer big enough to fit a shoe box.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I read your other thread. I think you have most of what you need to know that something is going on. I'm not sure finding his pill stash would tell you anything you don't already know. Plus, he'd probably go the gaslight route even if you did find his stash. He'd just say something like they were for sex with you and he was embarrassed he had to use them or something like that.


----------

